# "Law schools are manufacturing more lawyers than America needs"



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

*.*


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a friend who wants to be a lawyer, and even though this guy is a genius, and is amazing in ability to argue logically, as well as having an amazing, natural, grasp of psychology and reading people, his grades will probably keep him from getting into one of those top, elite law schools. I sent him the article, I really hope it doesn't crush him, he's had so much trouble figuring out what he wants to do in life....


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I've heard that in a lot of foreign countries instead of paying tuition students can agree to have a percentage of their income sent to the school for a set number of years. I think if they did this in the US all the bullcrap majors would be shut down and the schools would do a better job of preparing people for the job market.


----------



## Mordeci (Oct 18, 2010)

Honestly I think it depends on the law field, I am a law student now and alot of people are having alot of trouble finding jobs, mostly though they are torts, medical malpratice, and property lawerys. On the other hand I know of a lot of fields that can't get lawyers fast enough, wills and estaes, international law and bussiness, and especially criminal justice are always looking to hire, granted its not at the pay rate it was five years ago, but it's steady work.


----------

